# Angeln um Sonderborg



## carpi (31. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen!
Ich bin jetzt dienstlich fuer einen Monat in Dænemark genau in Sonderborg!
Habe schon viele schøne Stellen im Internet gefunden... allerdings habe ich mich vorher nicht ueber die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten informiert und bin mittlerweile ueber 18 jahre als.. so dass ich ja so wie ich gehørt habe mir auch einen Erlaubnisschein kaufen muss!? dann habe ich den deutschen Fischereischein? wo bekomme ich also jetzt diesen Erlaubnisschein her? wo kann ich sehen, wo ich angeln darf und wo nicht? hab schon gelesen, dass um das Schloss rum das Angeln nur auf der anderne ( Festlandseite) erlaubt ist?? und was ist das neuste Schonmass fuer den Dorsch? 38cm stimmt das noch? Butt hat kein schonmase oder?
Freue mich ueber jede Infos und jeden, der vllt. auch die næchsten wochen in Sonderborg mit der Angel unterwegs ist!?

Gruss flo


----------



## carpi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Soso es hat also keiner eine ahnung??


----------



## andre23 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

schreib spæter mal was dazu....muss jetzt leider erstmal weg...

hilsen andre´


----------



## andre23 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

...also kurz und knapp....angelschein gibt es auf der post...auf dem angelschein stehen alle mindestgrøssen drauf...dorsch hat dort 38cm(kattegat 35cm, nordsee 40cm)....butt je nach sorte(24,5-30cm)... haben alle mindestgrøssen....am schloss ist nicht schlecht aber ich wuerde etwas weiter zum stand fahren....oder auf aal nahe des hafen...

...aal hat mass von 35,5 cm lach!!!!...ich finde die regelungen zur grøsse der fische etwas eigenartig....also setz dir eigene grøssen...

hilsen andré


----------



## Tyson (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Moin  carpi!
Wir waren vor kurzem in Sonderborg auf der Festlandseite gegenüber des Schlosses!
Der Platz ist recht schön, viel Fisch...... Nur ihn rauszubekommen ist ne Sache für sich....
Du hast dort eine recht kräftige Kante zum Fahrwasser hin. Viele, gerade die großen, Fische bekommst Du einfach nicht raus.

Ich empfehle Dir entweder 
- Direkt im Hafen     oder
- wie Andre es beschrieben hat, weiter von der Einfahrt weg am Strand zu fischen!!

Gruß
Tyson


----------



## carpi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Danke euch beiden.

@ Tyson: Gegenueber vom Schloss...also an der engsten stelle vorm Hafeneinlauf fischen? direkt an der Kante oder soch bisschen weiter hoch wo es noch breiter ist?

Ich war gestern Abend mal im Hafen... hinter der kleinen Bruecke an den Kiesbergen. Habe aber nur 2 mini Dorsche gefangen. die Kollegen links und rechts finger garnichts und bekamen dafuer stændig ihre Vorfacher von Krabben demoliert.
Ich werd es mal die Tage gegenueber vom Schloss probieren. 

Weiss jemand ob man sich hier uach irgendwo ohne Bootsfueherschein ein Boot leihen kann und wie das in Dænemark gehandhabt wird?


----------



## carpi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Achso vergessen.... Frueher haben wir in Dænemark immer nach Wattwuermern "geplumpert" Hier geht es am Yachthafen aber nur sehr schwer... letztens hab ich nur 10 Stueck erwischt.. hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung dass das schlag auf Schlag geht..!? hat jemand tipps?


----------



## Angelsvingo (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

ahhh das sehe ich ja jetzt erst , sehr gut Sonderborg ist auch mein Reiseziel in ca 6 Wochen #6 wenn du also schonmal da bis , hast du schon einen feinen Put and take Tech gesehen ??? 
und lohnt es sich auch tagsüber zu Fischen ?? möchte mit meinen Kids zusammen angeln gehen , und da ist nachtangeln nicht so der knaller ! 
wie sieht es aus mit Hornhechten ? müßten doch da sein oder ;+  Makrelen auch ;+  oje oje mehr fragen als du hattes :vik:
ein Bötchen zu leihen wäre natürlich auch sehr interessant ! 

mal sehen was du noch zu berichten hast |rolleyes ich jendfalls werde hier immer wachsam sein ob was neues kommt 

also wieterhin viel spass #h und Petrie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Hej Leute, wie siehts denn aktuell aus in richtung Sonderborg, habe paar Wochen frei und wollte mal mit der Brandungsrute los.Habe gelesen am Hafen Ausgang(Festlandseite) kann man gut Fischen und Fangen und auf der anderen Seite beim Schloss um die bis zum Wald und dort soll es auch gut laufen. Hat dort jemand von euch schon dort gefischt und meint ihr das dort mitte Juni was geht, das Wasser dort soll einigermaßen tief sein.Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

bei mir geht es am freitag nach sonderburg! eigentlich hatte ich vor mit dem boot zum kleinen belt vor aero zu fischen allerdings erlaubt das wetter das nicht immer, und dann fahr ich in den sund rein bis zur grossen autobahnbrücke dort hab ich an pfingsten dieses jahr schon ein paar grosse dorsche rausgeholt! in der fahrinne beim schloss hab ich bislang nur untermaß gefangen!


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

solltet ihr das auch mal bei der brücke versuchen dann nicht direkt unter der brücke dort hatte ich schon 2 mal das komplette geschirr verloren wegens hänger!! nur son tipp<<<<<


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

kennt einer von euch noch andere gute stellen um sonderburg wo ich vom boot aus angeln kann?


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

gibt es denn keine angler mehr in sonderburg?


----------



## gunnar_hl (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch, da ich momentan regelmäßig in Sonderborg zum Angeln bin. Die Fänge sind auch recht gut !
Nur ist es leider manchmal langweilig,dort alleine zu sitzen#q

Also...vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, oder auch eine Gruppe,der ich mich mal anschließen kann. PN wäre top#6

Viele Grüße aus Flensburg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Wo gehst Du denn hin ???
An den Kornspeichern ??
Gruß Pit#h


----------



## gunnar_hl (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Eher im Bereich vom Kieswerk.
Irgendjemand hat mir mal gesagt, dass es da verboten wäre. Aber es gibt dort keine Schilder und die Politit kam auch schon vorbei und hat nichts gesagt. Solange man sich ordentlich benimmt, gibt das keine Probleme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 114921 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Sag mal wo kann man in Sonderborg Angel ?
Gegenüber beim Schloss bei den Kiesbergen war ich letztes Jahr ging mit dem Angeln Echt Super.:vik:
Aber wo meinst du gegenüber dem Schloss weisst du wie es heißt ?

Gruss AnglerArnold


----------



## Schmidt54 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Wir planen (meine Familie und ich) Anfang Oktober dort Urlaub zu machen. Wie sieht es mit den Fängen aus?
Geht was am Strand von Skovmose?

Schöne Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Deafangler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Hallo liebe Angler,

am 30.9.-1.10.11 fahren wir nach DK direkt zum Sönderborger Hafen. 
einige Frage:
welchen Köder ist sehr zu empfehlen? Doch wi wissen ja über Gummis für Dorsche und Wattis für Plattfische und auch Dorsche, und noch mehr?
Wer kann uns guten Tip geben, wo wir eine Nacht am billigsten schlafen? Ich habe einige gemailt: der Sönderborger Camping ist leider bis 18.9. offen. Andere sind besetzt, z.B. Jugendherberge, Gastzimmer bei der Privatwohnung, usw.

Wir würden uns sehr auf eure gute Meldung freuen.#6

Petrigrüße Peter#h


----------



## Marf22 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler,
> 
> am 30.9.-1.10.11 fahren wir nach DK direkt zum Sönderborger Hafen.
> einige Frage:
> ...



Mahlzeit!

Frag mal bei Naldmose-Camping in Fynshav an. Die haben immer Hütten zu vermieten. Sind zwar 20km von Sonderborg, aber von Fynshav von der Mole kannste Abends auch noch ein paar Platten erbeuten und ne gute Mefostrecke haste direkt vor den Füßen

Grüße

Marfi


----------



## Deafangler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Frag mal bei Naldmose-Camping in Fynshav an. Die haben immer Hütten zu vermieten. Sind zwar 20km von Sonderborg, aber von Fynshav von der Mole kannste Abends auch noch ein paar Platten erbeuten und ne gute Mefostrecke haste direkt vor den Füßen
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich zwar nicht schlecht an, doch uns ist etwas zu weit weg. Trotzdem Danke. Mal sehen, ob jemand endlich gut antworten kann.


----------



## browning44 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Hey,

wie sieht es den zur Zeit in Sonderburg so aus;+???

Kann man bei den Kornspeichern/Kiesbergen schon wieder angeln (im Frühjahr wurde dort gebaut);+???

Wie sieht es mit Gummifisch vom Ufer aus;+??? 
Macht das Sinn und wenn ja wo???

Wäre nett wen jemand ein paar Antworten auf diese ganzen Fragen hat|rolleyes!

Gruß#h


----------



## pikepirate (10. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Moin, ich habe auch vor, demnächst mal in Sonderborg mein Glück auf Dorsch zu versuchen. Nun sagte mir ein Kollege, im Hafen sei Angeln verboten |uhoh: im Netz kann ich leider nix Konkretes dazu finden. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht genauere Info´s, wo es im Hafengebiet noch erlaubt ist ?

erst mal viele Grüße vom Pirat


----------



## Fred1987 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Hi, bin nur 1-2 mal im Jahr da, aber vor 2 Monaten war es noch erlaubt u es waren an einem warmen Sonntag auch etliche Angler unterwegs. Auch an den Kiesbergen ;-)

PS: Mein Arbeitskollege hat da übrigens letzte Woche eine 60er Meerforelle gefangen.


----------



## pikepirate (10. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Jo, vielen Dank, das hört sich schon mal vielversprechend an#6

Ist der Dezember / Januar noch eine gute Zeit um sein Glück dort, auf Dorsch mit dem Gummifisch, zu versuchen ?


----------



## Nordis01 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

hallo,
bin sehr oft in sonderburg.kannst ruhig am hafen angeln.bin noch nie kontrolliert worden und sind immer viele angler da.solltest aber auf jeden fall dk-erlaubnisschein mit nehemen.werde morgen dort mein glück versuchen.temperaturen und wind sind mom. ideal.


----------



## pikepirate (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*



Nordis01 schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin sehr oft in sonderburg.kannst ruhig am hafen angeln.bin noch nie kontrolliert worden und sind immer viele angler da.solltest aber auf jeden fall dk-erlaubnisschein mit nehemen.werde morgen dort mein glück versuchen.temperaturen und wind sind mom. ideal.



Hallo Nordis01,
bist du los gewesen? Wenn ja, wie war´s ?
erst mal viele Grüße vom Pirat


----------



## Nordis01 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

hallo pirat,

ja war letztes we in sondernurg.habe 2 schöne platten und 3 maßige dorsche mit nehmen können.muss aber auch sagen, dass sehr viel kleine dabei waren die alle wieder schwimmen. außerdem hatte ich starken ostwind, was leider nie so gut in sonderburg ist.war trotzdem ein schöner tag,werde es demnächst wieder versuchen.


----------



## Aalangler101 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln um Sonderborg*

Hallo,
will demnächst mal nach Dk Sonderburg oder wo anders in DK hin!
weis jemand sonst noch anderen platz? war mal gegenüber vom Schloß
an dem Stück Strand und hab mich mal umgesehen. viel los und wenig
massige Fische und viele kleine lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Man möchte ja nicht massenweise untermassige am hacken haben, wäre ja nicht so schön wenn man nur kleine am hacken hat.

Gruss 
Aal01


----------

